# Home Theater Videos



## warrenp (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey all, 

A few years back I produced a DVD series call Home Theater Revealed, where I visited and filmed a whole bunch of home theaters. That series is long gone, but I wanted to share somehow. So I cut down all the footage to a short 1 1/2 minute video per theater, and finally have them online to view. 

Hope you like them. 

http://thehometheaterbook.com/home-theater-videos/


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! Very nice. Particularly impressed with the CF theater on page 2. That was some serious equipment.


----------

